# Rocky Mountain Edge 2004



## Karpfie (13. März 2014)

Hallo könnten sie mirbitte Technische Daten zu diesem Model sagen, zb welches Material der Rahmen ist und welche Ausstattung es hatte
mfg udo


----------



## Nofaith (14. März 2014)

Es müsste sich um ein 2002er Modell handeln, damals gab es bei Rocky mehrere Modelle mit dieser Lackierung.

Rahmen wird wohl Easton RAD FS sein, wie das Slayer aus dem Modelljahr. Die Ausstattung sieht recht original aus, zumindest passt sie zum Modelljahr. Reifen und Sattel passen nicht ins Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karpfie (15. März 2014)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Es müsste sich um ein 2002er Modell handeln, damals gab es bei Rocky mehrere Modelle mit dieser Lackierung.
> 
> Rahmen wird wohl Easton RAD FS sein, wie das Slayer aus dem Modelljahr. Die Ausstattung sieht recht original aus, zumindest passt sie zum Modelljahr. Reifen und Sattel passen nicht ins Bild.


Das heist der Rahmen ist aus alu

mfg udo


----------



## Nofaith (16. März 2014)

Der Rahmen ist aus Alu, soviel ist sicher. Dachte es geht Dir um den verbauten Rohrsatz.


----------



## Karpfie (16. März 2014)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist aus Alu, soviel ist sicher. Dachte es geht Dir um den verbauten Rohrsatz.


ja um beides
da der verkäufer meinte es sei ein stahlrahmen
mfg udo


----------



## KarstenP (20. März 2014)

Was könnte man für so ein Fahrrad ausgeben bzw wie groß ist die Chance das man so eins oder ähnlich bekommt
MFG


----------

